# Best of the best



## Dusty (Nov 2, 2008)

Just finished watching Best of the best for the umpteenth time in 20 years. As cheesy as it is, i still love it. Where else can you get James Earl Jones, Eric Roberts overacting, and Chris Penn in a cowboy hat breaking bricks!!!
 I love it!!


----------



## Kwanjang (Nov 3, 2008)

It is a great martial art movie! One of the reasons I Like it because it features GM He Il Cho as the Korean coach


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2008)

I haven't watched it in about 20 years myself but i still do think of it from time to time!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2008)

I just love the first one, rest of them sucked pretty bad.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 3, 2008)

He Il Cho as the coach is pretty cool, but nothing can top the acting of Eric Roberts. or i should say the overacting. The part when he gets Philip Rhee to pop his shoulder back in is priceless!! :ultracool
I didnt mind the second one too much, i found it mildly watchable. i have seen much worse. i remember the third was just terrible though.


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 3, 2008)

Pop it Tommy!  POP IT!!


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 3, 2008)

As he stands there crying and knowing he has to finish for the team to have a chance and then Tommy ready to kill the guy and just freezes is priceless.


----------



## zDom (Nov 3, 2008)

It DOES have some nice fight scenes, though


----------



## tko4u (Nov 3, 2008)

gotta love tommy hook kicking the cigarette out of the guys mouth priceless.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 3, 2008)

"gotta love tommy hook kicking the cigarette out of the guys mouth priceless."

That was awesome. i remember the first time seeing it, me and my friends were trying it on each other and continually cracking each other in the head. i think we were around the real bright age of 17 or 18. you know how well the male brain works at that age!! :jaw-dropping:


----------



## hpulley (Nov 4, 2008)

It was on TV here too so I watched some again though the PVR programming guide blurb called it a movie about the US KARATE team when it is so obviously not karate!  Sigh...  I guess they thought karate was a translation for tae kwon do.

Kind of like the fun Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle KARATE manuals that show you how to use the sais, bo... which I don't consider karatedo.  I guess 'karate' means martial arts for many people.


----------



## VegasM4 (Nov 6, 2008)

One of my favorite martial arts movies!The second one is good too (filmed and set in Las Vegas where I live).The last two are not very good.I own all of them on DVD.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 7, 2008)

Geez...

I don't know about you guys, but the end chokes me up every time.  And I know it's such a cheezy movie, but it's one of the best MA flicks of all time for me.  It's what I envision tournements to really be like.

Besides, it has a great theme:  "A *team* isn't a *team* if you don't give a *damn* about one another."

It taught be to be on time:  "That bus leaves at 1900 hours.  *Sharp*!!  Don't be late.  Don't *ever *be late."

It taught me to respect people of all nationalities and races:  "It's a full count, Kim Chee, and I'm about to hit a homerun on your face, boy!!"

It taught me how to properly reset someone's shoulder if it's popped out of socket:  "*POP IT!!  POP IT, TOMMY!!  GAHHH, POP IT!!!!*"

If anyone on this forum has never watched this movie, I demand that you rent it...scratch that....buy it, and watch it immediately.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Nov 7, 2008)

And by the way, the 1st one truly is the best one, but the 2nd and 3rd movies are awesome in their own right....I mean, come on, you had Wayne Newton as the bad guy in the 2nd one, and the 3rd one was, well, beyond words.

Anyone who thinks otherwise should be forced to watch them until their minds are changed.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Nov 22, 2008)

6 years ago when  i was in 12th grade lol i talked my teacher in to watching best of the best in english class lol 
11th grade talked them into watching dragon the bruce lee story
10th we watched no retreat no sureind the van dame movie lol wish now i would have learned better grammer


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 22, 2008)

Terrific movie.


----------

